# Just splurged on the bosch gll3-80



## Pgfman (Dec 9, 2011)

Finally took the plunge on a laser level hopefully this baby pays for itself.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

You'll be glad you did. I love mine. I said it before, I even look for work that I can use it on! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Where did you get it and what did you pay...if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Pgfman (Dec 9, 2011)

Great, im already thinkin of uses haha. I got it on amazon. It was $401 puls about 
40 for shipping. Was that an ok deal?


----------



## Pgfman (Dec 9, 2011)

I was getting worried that there was a problem with them bc everyone has been taking them off their websites for sale but I guess they might be selling out of them


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

check this place out and see what their price is. This is where I bought mine and I paid about $260.00 or so. 

Let me know.

http://www.mqb.com/


----------



## Pgfman (Dec 9, 2011)

Damn you got a deal. I just checked and it's up to $528 and out of stock. Has it performed well so far.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I love new tools.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Pgfman said:


> Damn you got a deal. I just checked and it's up to $528 and out of stock. Has it performed well so far.


That's list. Sign-up, become a member, get a discounted price. :thumbsup:


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Pgfman said:


> Damn you got a deal. I just checked and it's up to $528 and out of stock. Has it performed well so far.


Sorry. And YES - I love the chit outta that thing!! Seriously! I bought the glasses and the floor to ceiling pole (BP350), and a tripod.


----------



## Pgfman (Dec 9, 2011)

Alright good deal. I cant wait. just signed up. I might have to cancel my amazon order if I can get a good deal through them. Thanks a lot for the source.


----------



## Pgfman (Dec 9, 2011)

Just got this baby in the mail. I'm pretty pumped for this thing to pay for itself


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

my buddy has one of these. used it indoors and it was killer. 

hows the outdoor performance compared to a rotary laser?


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I like that case. Let us know how it goes, I maybe interested in getting one this summer.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

duburban said:


> my buddy has one of these. used it indoors and it was killer.
> 
> hows the outdoor performance compared to a rotary laser?



I used mine outdoors and it was harder to see in full sun. So I bought the red glasses and it made it easier to see the line, but no like indoors. It also depends on distance.

If possible, and there was a need, I'd try for early morning before full sun or later in the day, after full sun.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

The glasses fit in the case right above the laser, just pull out the foam. And the pole attachment fits in that empty space in the case.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Ive got the Dewalt, tons of uses... my favorite is waiting till dark at end of day and bustin it out to check the level of the top of ICF walls, magnet sticks it to the alignment system, keep it down one inch, 3,000 sq ft of walls all lit up with level line. Mark a few dozen reference lines, come back in AM and adjust... sweetness.


----------



## Pgfman (Dec 9, 2011)

That sounds like a sweet light show. Does it glow up the foam at all. I might use mine as a night light on its off time.


----------



## jmskennedy (Jul 9, 2012)

*deal?*

PGFMan - Did you end up getting that great deal (~$300) through mqb.com?

I was about to pull the trigger on getting one of these when I saw this thread and just signed up to be a member as well and was hoping you were able to get that great deal.

Thanks.


----------



## Pgfman (Dec 9, 2011)

I ended up getting mine on amazon for 450 I think. I signed up to be a member on that website but never heard back from them. I love the laser though. I've used it in many applications so far.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

they have a optional detector for it no?


----------

